# Spalted sycamore end table



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Spalted sycamore end table, I had some trouble putting together the book matched top and bottom shelves, due to the wood being to soft on the edges. I had to trim some off till I got good wood.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

nice use of natural edges


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with phinds, also that is a beautiful looking wood.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. One question that was my first time using sycamore is it always that colorful (reds and yellows) or is that just because of the spalting?


----------



## Brad Hughes (Aug 3, 2009)

The sycamore that I have used was not spalted so it lacked the dark streaks but it was quarter sawn and has incredible grain. Some refer to it as American lacewood and the name fits. Each board did vary in color - light yellow to darker brown and the "lace" grain came and went on each board. I like the wood and will use it again. Nice table, by the way.


----------

